# Public sector - aptitude test scored different to info provided.



## dubinamerica (7 Mar 2008)

Recently sat an aptitude test for the public sector, consisiting of two exams. 

In the documentation provided beforehand, stated that candidates would be required to get a minimum in one test, and only other test would be used for merit placement.  This has not occurred, and both tests have been used in merit placement. A recruitment manager has advised that there was a mistake in booklet. 

I'm not satisfied with this as this has impacted my merit placement significantly. 

Is anyone familiar with procedures in relation to to this area? If they have advertised scoring in a particular way, do they need to adhere to that? 

If they won't rerun the results to get new merit placements, what avenues are open to me. I feel that changes after the fact may bias certain candidates and really throws the whole process into question. 

Even if it appears to make sense to use both test results, they didn't publish that information, so are they bound to use what was published? 

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ajapale (8 Mar 2008)

I assume you mean the public *service* or even the _*civil service*_? If its the former which public service agency are you asking about?


----------



## Complainer (8 Mar 2008)

Do you reckon that your test results would have been materially different if the booklet had correctly outlined the basis for scoring?


----------



## becky (8 Mar 2008)

You should be able to complain in writing - this will need to be done within a certain timescale.  The documentation issued to you should outline how you go about this.


----------



## ajapale (9 Mar 2008)

I see from this ealier post that it is the _*civil service*_ that you are talking about.



dubinamerica 16-01-2000 said:


> .... The ones I'm looking at have been used in HEO and AP exams. ....


----------



## liaconn (10 Mar 2008)

Complainer said:


> Do you reckon that your test results would have been materially different if the booklet had correctly outlined the basis for scoring?


 
I think it would definitely affect the way you approach the tests. If you know you just have to get a bare pass in test one then you spend the minimum amount of time on it and concentrate your efforts on test two where your actual score will decide if and where you get on a panel. I think its worth making a fuss over. If they advertised it wrongly then I would imagine they have to stick with what they told candidates.


----------



## Gus2008 (10 Mar 2008)

I've sat these exams and I don't think it does make a difference.

You have a set amount of time to answer as many questions as possible. You get one paper at a time. It's not a question of having 2 hours to answer 2 papers, and therefore spending more time on one than the other. If you were serious about doing well, you ought to have tried your best on each individual paper as opposed to focusing on one.


----------



## liaconn (11 Mar 2008)

I take your point, but I've done loads of these exams and genuinely, if you know you only need a bare 40% to pass the first exam and anything extra won't be taken into account, you just don't make the same effort as if every extra mark counts. I don't really think the PAS (I presume they were running the exam) can just get away with shrugging their shoulders and saying there was a misprint in the booklet.


----------



## Gus2008 (11 Mar 2008)

I guess my point is that even if 40% is all you need, most people will still do their best to ensure they get 40% minimum! How else could you be sure that you had achieved 40%?

I'm not sure what test this query refers to, but in most tests it's the Maths paper that has a 40% minimum pass. I also think that there is a guarantee in the booklets that in the event of the competition being tight, they can use the marks in other papers to help place candidates in order of merit.


----------



## dubinamerica (12 Mar 2008)

I had spent a lot of time preparing before hand and focusing mainly on the verbal reasoning piece of the exam, as it was indicated that this was the one that would be used for order of merit, based on what was provided. 
I would expect that the PAS should have to adhere to what was provided but I've been told "oops it's a mistake, sorry about that."  I am going to write to them again to see if I can take this further as I think that this throws the tests into disrepute -telling candidates that marking will be completed using one method and then using a different method. If they had marked as they had outlined, my placement would be much higher. Does anyone have advice as to where to send in a written complaint in relation to this.  Surprisingly, the documentation is not great in that area either.


----------



## Complainer (12 Mar 2008)

Details of their complaints process including referral to a Complaints Officer/Decision Arbritrator and/or the Ombudsman are covered in their .


----------



## becky (13 Mar 2008)

The PAS is subject to a Code of Pratice.  When you initially complained you should have been referred to this.


----------



## dereko1969 (13 Mar 2008)

Does anyone have advice as to where to send in a written complaint in relation to this. Surprisingly, the documentation is not great in that area either.

As others have shown the complaints procedure is easily found on their website. I also found this on the AP familiarisation booklet

·       *It is important that you put maximum effort into each of the tests* as they all contribute to your overall test result. Standardised scores on Test 1 Job Simulation Exercise and Test 2 Verbal Reasoning (for candidates who meet the minimum cut-off on Test 3 Numerical Reasoning) will be combined to determine your overall result.  In an attempt to enhance the accuracy of the AP selection process, a simple cut-off threshold for performance on Test 3 Numerical Reasoning will be applied. This reflects the evidence gained from a thorough Job Analysis indicating that for certain areas, some degree of this competency is required to perform the jobs effectively, and anything higher than that level of competency is not a significant differential predictor of better performance in the grade.

Follow the complaints procedures but to be honest I would doubt that they've changed the scoring during the scheme.


----------

